# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Massie MoneyBomb Planning

## CaseyJones

what date sounds good

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

His birthday is next month.

----------


## Bryan

Whatever the case, let's go big.

----------


## tsai3904

Would it be better to get him funds before end of year so it will show up in his next FEC report?  If he shows a large amount of cash on hand, it may dissuade potential candidates from running.

If not before end of year, his birthday next month is a good choice.

----------


## muzzled dogg

not on same day as anyone else's mb!

----------


## Neil Desmond

What would be a good date range for such a thing?  Anytime between now and election day?

Maybe July 4th or some other date of some sort of significance?

----------


## CaseyJones

july 4th is always a bad date cause people are BBQing and drinking 

what about January 10th? The date Thomas Paine published Common Sense

make a whole Common Sense theme

----------


## Neil Desmond

> july 4th is always a bad date cause people are BBQing and drinking 
> 
> what about January 10th? The date Thomas Paine published Common Sense
> 
> make a whole Common Sense theme


Yeah, something like that - 1/10 sounds good to me.

----------


## Kotin

> Whatever the case, let's go big.



This.. I'm in for 100$ at least

----------


## Warlord

do it on his birthday

----------


## mosquitobite

> july 4th is always a bad date cause people are BBQing and drinking 
> 
> what about January 10th? The date Thomas Paine published Common Sense
> 
> make a whole Common Sense theme


I like that a lot.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Is there a Massie highlight video?

----------


## CaseyJones

> Is there a Massie highlight video?


here is his youtube http://www.youtube.com/repthomasmassie

and a great interview with reason

----------


## mosquitobite

What if, instead of calling it a moneybomb - since we're in the dead of winter we call it a snowball fight?

Instead of a regular ticker we could have a growing snowball?

----------


## mosquitobite

I just think the term moneybomb has gone stale.  

We need to get more creative to put the life back into the idea.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> here is his youtube http://www.youtube.com/repthomasmassie
> 
> and a great interview with reason


Awesome!  We can use this to promote the Money Bomb and Massie to people that don't know him.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I just think the term moneybomb has gone stale.  
> 
> We need to get more creative to put the life back into the idea.


I don't know.  100k for Amash and 70k for Brannon on the same day are pretty damn good showings.



***I know Brannon's was technically a week long, but we crashed the website on the 16th

----------


## CaseyJones

http://imgur.com/TwUlhsT

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## CaseyJones

can someone splice some video together make a nice Massie highlights video and a moneybomb video?

----------


## CaseyJones

bump for someone to compile a best of video and moneybomb video for massie

----------


## jkr

*"CRITICAL MASS"?*

----------


## Warlord

*Jan 13th* is his bday according to wikipedia

----------


## CaseyJones

> *Jan 13th* is his bday according to wikipedia


we could make it a three day 10th to the 13th

----------


## Matt Collins

Definitely the 10th of January

----------


## CaseyJones

hey collins find someone to make some videos

----------


## CaseyJones

just thought of a slogan "It isn't who you Know, It's what you NO" 
maybe early to decide if that should be used but I thought it was good and posting it to remember

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

We got less than a month to promote.

----------


## CaseyJones

> We got less than a month to promote.


yep and it needs to start now, best way to begin is to start hyping massie on all other social media, forums etc we are members at, and it would help if someone could splice up a video highlight reel or two

----------


## Neil Desmond

> *"CRITICAL MASS"?*


Critical Massie.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I don't know.  100k for Amash and 70k for Brannon on the same day are pretty damn good showings.
> 
> 
> 
> ***I know Brannon's was technically a week long, but we crashed the website on the 16th


I suppose it's because I was spoiled forever on Dec 16, 2007

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Critical Massie.


Lol.  I like it.

----------


## Rocco

January 13th, make it a birthday bomb, having the bomb during the week didn't hurt Amash and shouldn't hurt Massie. I'm in for $20 out of my $10/hour salary, I'll gladly work 2 hours for Massie.

----------


## CaseyJones



----------


## Warlord

so Casey how do you feel about Jan 10th-13th? all weekend money bomb and the 13th is his birthday

----------


## Warlord

Just make it the 13th, gives us some extra time.

someone needs to make a facebook event so we can invite people etc

----------


## CaseyJones

> so Casey how do you feel about Jan 10th-13th? all weekend money bomb and the 13th is his birthday


Ya I like that said so here 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5347334

make it 10th to the 13th

----------


## CaseyJones

> Just make it the 13th, gives us some extra time.
> 
> someone needs to make a facebook event so we can invite people etc


ya we need a facebook and a #twitter tag and I would also like to see a regular webage for it if we can
thats why a theme is needed and Common Sense seems a good one

----------


## philipped

> *Jan 13th* is his bday according to wikipedia


WOAH I GOT THE SAME BIRTHDAY AS THOMAS MASSIE.

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## JK/SEA

> WOAH I GOT THE SAME BIRTHDAY AS THOMAS MASSIE.


which means by the rules, you gotta max out your donation to Massie....

----------


## MelissaWV

I refuse to believe that no one can help make this happen?

----------


## philipped

> which means by the rules, you gotta max out your donation to Massie....


Birthday plans have been set in stone since before I found out about this. BUT, I'll definitely make a big donation directly to the candidate.

----------


## philipped

> we could make it a three day 10th to the 13th


This right here, 72 hours. I'm gonna drop no less than $50.00 as a birthday gift to another fellow Jan. 13th Capricorn.

----------


## CaseyJones

moneybomb facebook

https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/

----------


## muzzled dogg

Thanks to whoever made that Facebook

----------


## CaseyJones

> Thanks to whoever made that Facebook


Gage did, I asked him to, thank him

----------


## tsai3904

> moneybomb facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/


Want to create a separate thread for this?

----------


## CaseyJones

> Want to create a separate thread for this?


you go ahead and make one

----------


## Petar

Ok, so I did a few things over the last couple of days. 

Not sure how exactly it will jive with what everyone else is doing, but that is just going to have to be hashed out I guess. 

First I wrote this little script for a video: 




> On december 16th 2008 Ron Paul Supporters raised over 6 million dollars in 24 hours
> 
> History was made and the modern tea party was born
> 
> Washington DC was put on notice
> 
> And the torch has been passed on
> 
> A new leadership has emerged
> ...


And then I put together this little video, the preliminary version of which you can see here:

http://www.petarivcec.com/criticalmassie.com


The basic idea of the website is to make a "landing page" style site that will lend itself to hopefully being shared a lot and *acted upon*.

Things that I still have to finish: 

- The donation thermometer does not yet connect to the database. I've listed the job here, and I'm sure that it will get done very soon: script to access MySQL table, determine some numbers, sum them all up, and store that in a variable.
- An obvious "call to action" button needs to be created; next to the video. It needs to direct people to the form. 
- A donation-meter widget that can be shared and embedded on other websites needs to be created.
- A CAPTCHA needs to be added to the form. 
- Facebook meta-tags need to be added to the site; the video needs to be shared when people click "like". 
- A Facebook App needs to be created so that Facebook commenting can be added under the form.

www.criticalmassie.com has been registered (by Neil Desmond), so I'm going to go ahead and put the site on there. 

*What is the exact date that I should put in the video?*

*What is the number that we are shooting for?* If the number will be at or above 100k then there is a current bug in the meter that will have to be resolved right away.

*If someone can design a header for the site that is a lot better than just the US flag which I am currently using then that would be fantastic.*

I'm going to add something about the debt towards the end of the video. I look forward to hearing everyone's thoughts.

----------


## Petar

I'd appreciate some feedback please.

----------


## CaseyJones

> I'd appreciate some feedback please.


ok the name is bad criticalmassie failed as a twitter hashtag and does not work here
it should be a generic thomasmassiemoneybomb.com 
the video is semi ok but maybe should remove the Ron Paul references and just start the tea party as most people in it think it started
I think the campaign may be providing a ticker but I need to check on that
graphic should be way different I will ask gage if he can make one

----------


## Petar

> ok the name is bad criticalmassie failed as a twitter hashtag and does not work here
> it should be a generic thomasmassiemoneybomb.com 
> the video is semi ok but maybe should remove the Ron Paul references and just start the tea party as most people in it think it started
> I think the campaign may be providing a ticker but I need to check on that
> graphic should be way different I will ask gage if he can make one


Ok, so the name is fail.

Are you sure that you think it is a horrible idea to try to unify the Tea Parties through such an event? 

I guess that what I am trying to accomplish is something where you take the energy that we originally had when we raised millions for Ron Paul, and sort of combine it with this national movement that happened after Fox basically took over. 

I realize that it's gonna seem kind of awkward to a lot of people at first, but I think if anyone thinks about it for a second then they can see that the sentiment is honest and does make a lot of sense.

Will the campaign be able to provide something that allows people to pledge money leading up to the actual donation date? 

I guess that I will finish the last bit of development to get the meter working with the form, since a tool like this would be pretty useful for us in general I would say. 

If Gage wants to make a header then that would be great. 

Petar

----------


## Petar

Latest iteration of video:

----------


## CaseyJones

> Latest iteration of video:


Petar that looks great I am gonna post it in the other thread to

----------


## TaftFan

> Latest iteration of video:


That is great, I might ask that you change the illuminati eye that is currently your profile pic though, it might scare some people off.

----------


## Petar

> That is great, I might ask that you change the illuminati eye that is currently your profile pic though, it might scare some people off.


Makes sense.

----------


## CaseyJones

we are gonna upload it to a different channel... few moments

[Edit... done]




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSPkitdHcw0

----------


## Neil Desmond

> we are gonna upload it to a different channel... few moments
> 
> [Edit... done]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSPkitdHcw0


I must've given it its first like.

----------


## CaseyJones

ya he did a great job... I would love to see one with some clips of him on JunkYard Wars now

----------


## CaseyJones

now everyone spread that video and the FB link all over the internet lets use a twitter tag of #MassieMoneybomb invite all your friends!

----------


## Neil Desmond

> ya he did a great job... I would love to see one with some clips of him on JunkYard Wars now


Absolutely!

----------

